# Vinyl Express Q60 Driver Problems HELP!



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

I think I made a stupid decision and tried to save some money. I believe it's going to end up costing me in the long run. I need help as I'm pulling my hair out! Yes, I'm a newbie and this is my first cutter I've purchased. Anyway:

I purchased a Vinyl Express Q60 (used) at an awesome price. Everything was for Mac and I don't own a Mac. So, I ordered WinPCSIGN off the internet instead of the LXI from Sigh Warehouse. It said it was similar to LXI and had the drivers I would need. (Call me stupid! I've been telling myself that for a few days now!)

Problem, I cannot get the driver to install on my laptop. I am running Windows Vista (service pack 2). 

I have uninstalled the program and reinstalled it several times. I cannot get it to install! I'm also using a USB connection. I get an error messge that the driver cannot be located. I have the dongle inserted and turned the cutter on. Windows tries to locate the driver and cannot locate it from the software.

I have been working on this for several days and am my whits end. 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. 
You can call me stupid but don't kick me. I'm already sore enough from beating myself up!

Kimberly


----------



## rlongdon (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is a link to download the Windows Vista driver for all Q-series cutters. You will need to extract the file that downloads using Winzip or similar program. Next plug the USB of the cutter into the computer and power your cutter on. Windows should find a new device and ask you to install. Select have disc so that you can point it to the location you first extracted the files to. Windows should find the necessary driver and install. Hope that helps. 

Q-series Drivers for Vista and Xp 32-bit Operating Systems:
http://www.signwarehouse.com/support/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=downloadfile&downloaditemid=142

Other related downloads can be found here:
http://www.signwarehouse.com/support/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=2&pcid=0&nav=0


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. However, I finally gave up on the Canadian software. I sent it back! UGH! In my opinion, DO NOT ORDER WinPCSIGN software. Don't waste your time or money. 
I spoke with Mike at SignWarehouse and wish I would have found him a month ago. My LXi should be delivered today and I imagine I won't have any more driver/cutter problems. 
Kimberly


----------



## rlongdon (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Kimberly,

You will still need the driver I mentioned earlier. You must have the correct windows driver installed before your cutter will work with any software. CorelDraw, Lxi, SignLab, ect... I'm not sure about the new versions of Lxi software but version 7.5 does not install the driver for you. The driver installation is an additional step. Just like adding a printer but instead of printing you will be cutting. 

I have a Vinyl Express Qe60 series cutter which I use with Windows XP. I also use CorelDraw, AutoCad, and Illustrator to do a lot of my design work and I prefer actually sending the cut command using my Lxi software because I like the way it displays and give you control over your final cut layout. It just seems easier to me. But to each their own..

If you run into trouble, the guys at SignWarehouse are usually very helpful. Or your fellow forum mates.


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you! Thank you! THANK YOU! I have my VEQ60 installed with the driver. Now to play. Keep your fingers crossed that everything goes okay this time around.

I appreciate EVERYONES help! I love this forum!


----------

